# Transrapid



## kiestumpe (10 November 2007)

Ich mache hierfür mal nen eigenen Thread auf:

Zitat von Max

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Transrapid?

 Habe bissel drüber nach gedacht, das für und gegen.
 Finde der sollte schnellstmöglich gebaut werden.
 Die gegenargumente kahmen mir nach etwas grübeln so vor als würden sich die Leute zurück zu Pferden und zu fuss gehen wünschen.


----------



## sps-concept (10 November 2007)

bin schon mitgefahren.. schön flott mit 430km/h ;-)

André


----------



## edi (10 November 2007)

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Transrapid?


 
Bin auch dafür den TR zu bauen und einzusetzen. Viele neue Technologien schienen anfangs " unbrauchbar, unfinanzierbar unmachbar "......
Man denke an das Auto , das Telefon .Computer , Röntgen usw...


----------



## IBFS (10 November 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> bin schon mitgefahren.. schön flott mit 430km/h ;-)
> 
> André


 
Bin auch schon mitgefahren aber:

Aus aktuellem Anlaß - 

Geschwindigkeit kostet Energie --------------------- mehr Geschwindigkeit kostet mehr Energie

120 km/h auf der Autobahn kostet Energie -------- mehr Geschwindigkeit kostet mehr Energie (ICH BIN GEGEN DAS TEMPOLIMIT)

120 km/h bei der EISENBAHN kostet Energie ------- mehr Geschwindigkeit kostet mehr Energie

120kBit/S kostet Energie -------------------- mehr Geschwindigkeit (DSL) kostet mehr Energie 

NULL Prozent Wirtschaftswachstum kostet Energie ----- mehr Wirtschaftswachstum kostet mehr Energie (mehr CO2 - soviel zu Logik unserer "SCHLAUEN" Politiker)



WENN SCHON TEMPOLIMIT, DANN ÜBERALL!!!

---


----------



## zotos (10 November 2007)

Der Knackpunkt ist doch nicht ob der Transrapid gebaut wird oder nicht.

Wenn Siemens und ThysenKrupp und/oder eine andere Firma das teil bauen und betreiben will habe ich nichts dagegen. Die Ansicht ändert sich sobald so eine hässliche Transrapid-Trasse hier durch die schöne Landschaft gebaut werden soll.

Aber als Steuerzahler sehe ich es nicht ein das der Bund hier finanziell in Verantwortung gezogen werden soll. Es wurde und wird immer mehr von der alten Eisbahn und deren Schienen Netz privatisiert und jetzt den Transrapid zu finanzieren halte ich für falsch.


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 November 2007)

hallo,
wird wohl ein milliardengrab, ist doch mit dem ice schon ähnlich, ich brauche bis göttingen(50km) ca 2h, und von göttingen nach berlin nur 1,5h, toll:twisted: ich habe das gefühl die hauptstrecken der bahn sind schon recht am limit, da sollte nachgebessert werden, und nicht noch rückgebaut werden, und nebenstrecken vergammeln lassen.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ... als würden sich die Leute zurück zu Pferden und zu fuss gehen wünschen.


 
Für München gibts da Züge mit reduzierter Bestuhlung, 148 Sitzplätze, 172 Stehplätze. Lt. Wikipedia, um mehr Leute pro Fahrt transportieren zu können. Wenn ich meine Flughafenzubringer-S-Bahn anschau, braucht man die Stehplätze vor allem für das Reisegepäck .

Statt 30min S-Bahn nur 10min Transrapid, da kann man zur Not auch mal bequem stehen .

Generell befürchte ich, dass das ganze einfach nur schöngerechnet ist. Nice to have, um rast- und ruhelos ein wenig schneller ins Fitnessstudio zu kommen. Die Concorde gibts auch nimmer. Weil nämlich keiner vor jedem Start die Piste fegen will .


----------



## jabba (10 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich denke das der Transrapid in Deutschland nicht mehr benötigt wird.

Es wurde jahrelang darum gerungen, als es wichtig war eine Anlage zur Vorführung aufzubauen. Jetzt gibt es die in China, da können die Leute ja hinfahren zum schauen. Wir hatten noch fette Jahre da gab es kein Geld dafür , und jetzt ?. Wieso gab es kein vernüftiges Konzept für den Flughafen München als der erbaut wurde. Der Transrapid war mit dem Flughafen in Pudong (Shanghai) zusammen geplant. Man kann doch nicht einen Flughafen am "Ar.." der Welt bauen, weil sonst die Anwohner vom Lärm gestört werden, und dann Jahre später feststellen "UUUpppS" das taxi braucht ja eine Stunde bis zu City. Und jetzt soll der Steuerzahler wieder in die Tasche greifen, und mit Millionen den Leuten an der Strecke den Lebensabend versauen.
Neeh, Neeh
So etwas gehört im Vorfeld in das Planfeststellungsverfahren .

Übrigens : In China gibt es erhebliche Widerstände gegen die Fortführung des Transrapid, dort gibt es die Planung ins Centrum Shanghai und nach Peking.

Fazit: Ich bin dafür das der Staat eine Anschubfinanzierung trägt um eine neue Technologie zu entwickeln, aber hier ist ende. Was wurde in Toll-Collect gesteckt ? Jetzt wo das System läuft, wollen die das in andere Länder verkaufen, und wir haben die ENtwicklung getragen :sb6:


----------



## da_kine (10 November 2007)

Ich bin prinzipiell für den Bau des Transrapids, aber ich bin gegen die Strecke. Meiner Meinung nach ist Sie weder notwendig noch repräsentativ. Wenn man z.B. Hamburg und Berlin mit einer Trasse verbinden würde, fände ich das sinnvoll und auch eine alternative zum Fliegen. Aber nicht die paar km vom Münchner Hauptbahnhof zum Flughafen. Ausserdem müsste man den Hbf dann auch umbauen. Denn wenn man schon so ein Vorzeigeobjekt hinknallen will, dann sollte das doch auch in einem Architektonisch ansehnlichen Rahmen sein und nicht in so einem Loch wie dem Münchner HBF.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Flo-1- (11 November 2007)

apropos tempolimit.



> WENN SCHON TEMPOLIMIT, DANN ÜBERALL!!!



dann dürfte ja der airbus 380 anstatt 900 km/h nur noch 800 km/h fliegen
und der ice anstatt 300 nur noch 250 km/h.  

ausserdem ein tempolimit einzuführen, bringt absolut gar nichts. was bringt es denn hier jährlich dadurch 2,5 mil. to co2 einzusparen (250 mil müssen gespart werden), wenn das in china in an einen tag rausgehauen wird ? Es geht darum, dass keiner aus der Reihe tanzt, dass keiner besser, schneller oder einfach nur anders ist. Das scheint des deutschen Pudels Kern: alles hübsch reguliert, limitiert, stranguliert. Die Gurken müssen gerade sein, der Hund angemeldet, der Müll von Hand getrennt, obwohl es mechanisch billiger wäre; das Auto muss parkfertig und abgesperrt sein, wenn es steht, sonst gibt’s ein Knöllchen. Wenn es fährt, ist es egal wohin und wie sinnvoll der Weg sein mag – Hauptsache nicht zu schnell.

mfg, flo


----------



## Hermann (11 November 2007)

also der transrapid in münchen bringt wirtschaftlich doch gar nix, 
1. er kann auf der strecke fast gar nicht seine höchstgeschwindigkeit ausspielen, da er wenn er auf höchstspeed ist schon wieder bremsen muss 
2. er müsste so wie ich es mitbekommen habe in einem tunnel fahren, das ist auch nur mit großenm aufwand realisierbar.(luftzug vom zug)

außerdem ist es für die kurze strecke doch unpraktisch, für längere strecken lass ich mir das gefallen, wär z.b. die ice neubaustrecke köln frankfurt ein transrapid geworden und das ohne zwischenstops wie beim ice, wär das sicher sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## kiestumpe (11 November 2007)

Ich denke mal, dass grad das gute Beschleunigungsvermögen des Transrapid sein Vorteil sein sollte - also dass er nicht durch Haftreibung zwischen Rad und Schiene limitiert ist. Daher kann er ja auch zu höheren Endgeschwindigkeiten kommen als der ICE. 
Geht man von einer konstanten Beschleunigung von 4 m/s² (typisch für Fahrzeuge) aus, so werden die
120m/s (432km/h) in 30s erreicht,  bei einer Strecke von
s = 1/2 a t² = 0.5 * 4 m/s² * 900 s² = 1,8km. Die Gleich Strecke nochmal zum Abbremsen, also 3,6 oder grob über den Daumen 4km.

Ich weiss nun nicht genau wie weit es Luftline München-HBF zum München-Flughafen ist, aber ich schätze so zwischen 10 und 20 km. Schon eine Minute in dem Geschoss bringt dich ca. 7,2km weit. Die Streck wird somit in 5 Minuten oder sogar weniger geschaft - was im Vergleich zu einer 3/4h mit der StraBa oder dem Taxi schon entschieden schneller ist, also wirklich um fast den Faktor 10.

Der Materialaufwand für die Kuperspulen hält sich bei dieser Strecke in Grenzen.

Der Tiefbau ist natürlich prinzipiell sehr aufwändig - egal ob Schiene oder Transrapid bei ner Direktverbindung. Auch die Aerodynamischen Effekte sind bei zwei aneinder fahrenden Züge sicher nicht trivial.

Was die Föderung vom Staat/Stadt/Land angeht, finde ich, sollte sich dies auf die genehmigungsrechtliche Sache beschränken (und natürlich auch die Meinungsbildung in der Bevölkerung), die finanzielle Seite mit ganz normalen Abschreibungen, wie bei jeder anderen Investition - filtert schonmal Projekte raus, die sich nie und nimmer rechnen werden.
Oder, wenn wirklich noch grundlegende Sachen zu klären sind, die Unterstützung aus unseren Hochschulen.

(Naja, ist ja auch bald wieder Weihnachten - man wird ja noch ein bisschen träumen dürfen  )


----------



## the bang 2 (11 November 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> also der transrapid in münchen bringt wirtschaftlich doch gar nix



Keine große Erfindung war am anfang wirtschaftlich  

Ich bin der Meinung, das der Transrapid gebaut werden sollte. Wenn wir die Technik dafür haben, warum nicht bauen? Und warum wir ihn bauen sollten - weil wir es können. Und die kostenfrage ist auch ne Gretchenrechnung - wenn das Ding nicht gebaut wird, werden die 1,X milliarden zu 99% nicht in München investiert...


----------



## MSB (11 November 2007)

the bang 2 schrieb:


> Keine große Erfindung war am anfang wirtschaftlich



Ist das jetzt irgendwie ein schlechter Scherz.
Jede Strecke die in den letzten 20 Jahren geplant wurde (das Geld wenn ich hätte),
wurde dann letzten Endes aus Wirtschaftlichkeitsgründen verworfen.

Das einzige kommerzielle Projekt bisher - Shanghai - dürfte auch nur so realisierbar geworden sein,
weil die komplette Trasse bei denen wahrscheinlich soviel gekostet hat,
wie in Deutschland alleine die ganzen Planfeststellungsverfahren, Einsprüche, Anwohnerbefragungen ...
In China wurde alles was im Weg stand abgerissen, und das Ding in die Landschaft geklatscht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (11 November 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> ..
> In China wurde alles was im Weg stand abgerissen, und das Ding in die Landschaft geklatscht.


 
in der Nähe des neuen Flughafens "stand" ja vorher auch nicht wirklich viel - nur Felder usw.... d.h. viel schlimmer ist in China generell die "Bauernlandvernichtung". Aber das ist schon wieder ein ganz neues Thema.


----------



## PeterEF (11 November 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Geht man von einer konstanten Beschleunigung von 4 m/s² (typisch für Fahrzeuge) aus, so werden die
> 120m/s (432km/h) in 30s erreicht, bei einer Strecke von
> s = 1/2 a t² = 0.5 * 4 m/s² * 900 s² = 1,8km. Die Gleich Strecke nochmal zum Abbremsen, also 3,6 oder grob über den Daumen 4km.


 
Die Rechnung halte ich für sehr gewagt, aus meiner aktiven Zeit bei der Schiene hab ich so Werte um 0,7 .. 1 m/s² (bei Notbremsungen mit allem bis ca. 1,5 m/s²) für die Beschleunigung bzw. Verzögerung im Kopf. Und das nicht weil es nicht schneller ginge, sondern aus Gründen des Komforts und der Sicherheit - schließlich ist keiner da drin angeschnallt.

Zum Thema: ich denke nicht, das wir in absehbarer Zeit einen Transrapid in Deutschland haben werden, wenn nicht mal die Hersteller sich zutrauen, eine Strecke ohne Zuschüsse vom Steuerzahler betrieben zu können.

Auch scheint es ein Irrweg, Verkehrsproblem durch immer höhere Spitzengeschwindigkeiten lösen zu wollen. Wenn ich z.B. von Köln nach Thüringen mit dem ICE fahre, spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle, ob das Teil zwischendurch nun 200 oder 300 km/h oder gar noch mehr fährt, wenn er zwischendurch immer wieder mit gefühlter Schrittgeschwindigkeit durch die Gegend zuckelt - die hohe Geschwindigkeit kostet aber ein mehrfaches an Energie und scheint ja in Zukunft der kostentriebende Faktor beim Verkehr zu werden.............


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2007)

@PeterEF


----------



## himbeergeist (11 November 2007)

...das ganze Hick Hack um die Bahn hat sich hier im Kyffhäuserkreis erledigt. Die Verbindung von Sondershausen nach Artern hat man einfach still gelegt. Meine Bahn hat nun einen 1,5l Dieselmotor  und mit 5 Liter Verbrauch ist das ein akzeptabler Ersatz.

Frank


----------



## zotos (11 November 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema: ich denke nicht, das wir in absehbarer Zeit einen Transrapid in Deutschland haben werden, wenn nicht mal die Hersteller sich zutrauen, eine Strecke ohne Zuschüsse vom Steuerzahler betrieben zu können.
> ...



100% Ack.

Ich denke das wir als Land kein Prestigeprojekt à la "Palast der Republik" brauchen.


----------



## maxi (12 November 2007)

Schön whre es wenn er später mal bis Berlin fahren würde.
So währe die ofizielle unddie inoffizielle Hauptstadt verbunden.

ansich ist der Verscheliss doch bei diesen Transrapid sehr gering oder?
Die Unterhaltskosten drüften viel neidriger sein als die vom ICE.
Das tolle an der Trasse ist auch das keien Hindernisse oder Gefahren entstehen können. 

Stellt euch mal vor wir hätten jetzt schond en ICE zwischen allen ganz grossen Städten in Europa.
Mal flink nach Rom in 2,5 Stunden, oder Paris 2 Stunden.

--

Bei der Concorde war das grösste Problem auch das ein und auschecken am Flughafen. Das kostet zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ansich ist der Verscheliss doch bei diesen Transrapid sehr gering oder?
> Die Unterhaltskosten drüften viel neidriger sein als die vom ICE.



Wenn es so wäre würden wir doch schon lange Transrapid fahren.



maxi schrieb:


> Das tolle an der Trasse ist auch das keien Hindernisse oder Gefahren entstehen können.



Es sei denn, der Mensch ist beteiligt und beachtet seine Vorschriften 
nicht.

Für eine so kurze Strecke wie in München wäre nach meiner 
laienhaften Meinung eine Express-S-Bahn die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Flo-1- (12 November 2007)

> Die Unterhaltskosten drüften viel neidriger sein als die vom ICE.



ich denke mal das eigentlich teure am transrapid sind die anschaffungskosten, denn hier baut man nicht ein paar elektromotoren in die lok ein, sondern pflastert ja damit die ganze strecke.


----------



## kiestumpe (12 November 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Die Rechnung halte ich für sehr gewagt, aus meiner aktiven Zeit bei der Schiene hab ich so Werte um 0,7 .. 1 m/s² (bei Notbremsungen mit allem bis ca. 1,5 m/s²) für die Beschleunigung bzw. Verzögerung im Kopf. Und das nicht weil es nicht schneller ginge, sondern aus Gründen des Komforts und der Sicherheit - schließlich ist keiner da drin angeschnallt.


 
In der Tat steht und fällt die ganze Sache mit der zulässigen Beschleunigung. Die Werte habe ich auch nur aus Wiki, allerdings von Fahrzeugen, bei denen die Leute angeschnallt sind. Bei nur 1m/s² (was durchaus für stehende Personen mit Koffern schon genug-oder zuviel sein kann) würde sich die Zeit vervierfachen, der Weg der Beschleunigung auch.

Abgesehen davon frage ich mich, wie man jederzeit sicherstellen will, dass nicht's auf der Fahrbahn liegt, was beim drüberfahren immensen Schaden anrichten würde. Als das Unglück dieses Jahr auf der Versuchbahn passiert ist, meinte anschliessen ein Sachverständiger, dass vor jeder Fahrt nochmal der "Besenwagen" drüber muss, um dies auszuschliessen - na dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 November 2007)

na denn mag ich mal ein paar Auszüge von Wikipedia hier rein stellen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transrapid

Zitate:

Der Transrapid ist in der Lage, innerhalb von 60 s von 0 auf 200 km/h zu beschleunigen und in weiteren 60 s von 200 km/h auf 400 km/h. Für eine Beschleunigung auf Tempo 300 km/h benötigt der Transrapid rund vier Kilometer (auf der Strecke in Shanghai 4,2 km).

Zum Transrapid-System gehören Werkstattwagen, die sich mit einem konventionellen Antrieb auf der Trasse bewegen. Mit diesen Wagen wird die Strecke täglich vor Betriebsbeginn abgefahren und gereinigt.

Am 25. September 2007 einigten sich die bayerische Landesregierung, die Deutsche Bahn sowie die Industrie auf die Finanzierung des Projektes Transrapid München. Ab dem Jahr 2014 soll der Transrapid den Flughafen München mit dem 37,4 km entfernt gelegenen Münchner Hauptbahnhof in 10 Minuten alle 10 Minuten verbinden. Für Mitte 2008 wird mit dem Baubeginn gerechnet. Münchens Oberbürgermeister Christian Ude kündigte im Laufe des 25. September an, eine Klage gegen den Bau des Transrapids einzureichen. Er sieht hohe Kosten auf seine stark verschuldete Stadt zukommen. Anstelle des Transrapids bevorzugt er eine Express-S-Bahn.


----------



## gingele (12 November 2007)

Also meine Meinung zum Thema Transrapid ist, das es als deutsche Erfindung auf jeden fall auch in Deutschland eingesetzt werden soll.

Auch wenn es eine stange Geld kosten mag, aber in Deutschland wird von der Regierung soviel Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Und der Transrapid ist sicherlich keine Verschwendung sondern eine Werbung für deutsche Inovation.


----------



## zotos (12 November 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Also meine Meinung zum Thema Transrapid ist, das es als deutsche Erfindung auf jeden fall auch in Deutschland eingesetzt werden soll.
> 
> Auch wenn es eine stange Geld kosten mag, aber in Deutschland wird von der Regierung soviel Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Und der Transrapid ist sicherlich keine Verschwendung sondern eine Werbung für deutsche Inovation.



Dann hätte ja jede deutsche Firma die etwas erfindet ein Anrecht darauf das der Staat dieses Produkt "kauft".

Wenn Siemens, Thysen-Krupp und die DB das nicht alleine auf die Beine stellen und betreiben können ist das Produkt einfach unrentabel.


----------



## dtsclipper (12 November 2007)

Sehr interessant der Thread bisher...

Ich stelle aber leider fest, das die Opposition, soll heißen die Gegner ( nicht nur ) dieses Projektes in führung liegen.

Also stelle ich fest, OHNE jemandem auf die Füße treten zu wollen, das Opposition, das Uli Steinsche "dagegen" leichter ist als das dafür.

Ich bin für dieses Projekt, auch wenn es auf einer theoretischen Basis keinen Sinn macht, denn nur der Test kann Sinn oder Unsinn beweisen.
Und, wie wir alle wahrscheinlich wissen, ist die Realität etwas anders als die Planung.

Und, zum Thema staatliche Förderung...
Was würden wir in diesem Forum tun, wenn nicht durch eine staatliche förderung Firmen wie Telefunken, AEG, Zuse KG und Siemens ihre ersten Computer hätten an Universitäten verkaufen können???

dtsclipper


----------



## kiestumpe (12 November 2007)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, aber wenn du mir diese Frage beantworten könntest:

Abgesehen davon frage ich mich, wie man jederzeit sicherstellen will, dass nicht's auf der Fahrbahn liegt, was beim drüberfahren immensen Schaden anrichten würde. Als das Unglück dieses Jahr auf der Versuchbahn passiert ist, meinte anschliessen ein Sachverständiger, dass vor jeder Fahrt nochmal der "Besenwagen" drüber muss, um dies auszuschliessen - na dann Prost Mahlzeit.

Seltsam eigentlich, dass sich Erneuerbar Energien (oft) hier und jetzt sofort rentieren müssen, der Transrapid jedoch nicht. ?!


----------



## dtsclipper (12 November 2007)

ICh antworte mal in umgekehrter Reihenfolge:

Erneuerbare Energien rentieren sich ( oft ) nur aufgrund des EEG ( EnergieEinspeiseGesetzes ), aber auf jeden fall sollte diese Technik weiter entwickelt und gefördert werden !!!

Aber die Freihaltung der Trasse...
Das ist eine gute Frage...
Ich schätze mal Kleinkram wird von der Druckwelle weggeblasen.
Was klein und schwer ist könnte unter dem Zug durchpassen.
Für alles andere helfen glaube ich nur Sensoren, aber leider bin ich auf diesem Gebiet nur interssierter Laie.

Arbeitstechnisch bewege ich mich mit 21m/min.

hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben!
dtsclipper


----------



## gingele (12 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Dann hätte ja jede deutsche Firma die etwas erfindet ein Anrecht darauf das der Staat dieses Produkt "kauft".
> 
> Wenn Siemens, Thysen-Krupp und die DB das nicht alleine auf die Beine stellen und betreiben können ist das Produkt einfach unrentabel.


 
Es kommt aber auch auf das Produkt an, wenn jetzt jemand eine neue Art Wärmflaschen erfindet ist das ja nicht gerade Spektakulär. 

Ich sehe das halt so das der Transrapid ein "Meilenstein" des deutschen Maschienenbaus ist und man auf diese Erfindung auch stolz sein darf.


----------



## zotos (12 November 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Es kommt aber auch auf das Produkt an, wenn jetzt jemand eine neue Art Wärmflaschen erfindet ist das ja nicht gerade Spektakulär.
> 
> Ich sehe das halt so das der Transrapid ein "Meilenstein" des deutschen Maschienenbaus ist und man auf diese Erfindung auch stolz sein darf.



Ich fand den CargoLifter vielversprechender ;o(


----------



## dtsclipper (12 November 2007)

Woran sind die denn eigentlich noch mal gescheitert?


----------



## marlob (12 November 2007)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Woran sind die denn eigentlich noch mal gescheitert?


CargoLifter - Die Chronik eines Absturzes
Hier gibts auch noch Infos dazu


----------



## Perfektionist (12 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich fand den CargoLifter vielversprechender ;o(


 
oops - jetzt hat das da auf dem "Zitieren"-Button schon wieder klicks gemacht ...

Aber der Fönig hat mir so aus dem Herzen gesprochen, ich konnt nicht anders. Obwohl: das Wort "vielversprechender" ist ein wenig seltsam. Wenn ich eine Weile drüber nachdenke, müsste es "mehrversprechender" heißen. Googlekontrolle: 1240000 zu 38 Treffer 

Wenn wir (schreibt man das groß? als Anrede? als Majestatis?) gerade bei Visionen und Pleiten sind: Wie weit sind wir mit unserer Mondbasis?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphäre_2

"Flaschengarten" find ich einen genialen Begriff dafür ...


nichts für ungut, ich stell halt mal meine Einstellung zum Transrapid ein wenig drastisch dar


----------



## kiestumpe (14 November 2007)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Woran sind die denn eigentlich noch mal gescheitert?


 
Am Missmanagement, Anlauffinanzierung und an überzogenen Erwartungen - aber nicht an der technischen Machbarkeit, die finde ich wessentlich besser durchsetzbar als beim Transrapid.


----------



## Crossbones (14 November 2007)

Ich bin 1995 oder 1996 mit dem Transrapid gefahren. Es war ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Kein Vergleich mir dem damaligen ICE.

Damals hätte man den Transrapid bauen sollen heute ist es zu spät.
Schade der Transrapid hätte durchaus Potetial gehabt.


----------



## ASEGS (14 November 2007)

*Transrapid ... unrealistisch?!*

Transrapid = heiße Luft und viel unrealistischer und realitätsfremder „Blabla“... alle Argumente für den Bau hinken eigentlich! 

Offiziell werden die Kosten für den Bau von 1.85 Milliarden aufrecht erhalten. Fakt ist aber, das nach den letzen Berechnungen der Bau 2,2 Milliarden kosten soll. 

Wer finanziert das???

Es hieß immer zuvor die Kosten könnten erst nach dem Planfeststellungsverfahren tatsächlich ermittelt werden. Fakt ist das der Bund 950 Millionen zahlen soll. Diese Zahl soll sogar erhöht werden.
Fakt ist das der Haushalt des Bundes aber nur 550 Millionen aufweist und mehr wird es nicht geben! Ergo, Finanzierung hieraus nicht möglich!

Bei den ersten blauäugigen Diskussionen wurde immer gesagt ...“ wir werden den Transrapid quasi geschenkt bekommen...“ Nach den letzten Zahlen wurde aber dann korrigiert, und alles zurückgenommen! 

Jahrelang in den Diskussionen wurde suggeriert der Fahrpreis würde nur 15 Euro kosten. Nun rechnet man mit 20 Euro... Ende nicht in Sicht....
Lustig. Der Transrapid ist nicht mal gebaut und jetzt schon eine Preiserhöhung! 

2002 hieß es bzgl. der Wirtschaftlichkeit des Transrapid-Projektes vom Bundesrechungshof : Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis läge unter 1. Also bauen wir! Nach den neusten Studien liegt er bei 2,5. 
Fakt ist, das man sich bei dieser Studie, sich nur an Zahlen gehalten hat, die von der Herstellerindustrie eingereicht worden sind. Weiß ich deshalb, weil einer meiner ehemaligen Professoren an dieser Studie beteiligt war.

Nächstes Blabla : Es wird immer wieder behauptet das andere Lösungen viel länger brauchen würden, als der Bau der Transrapid. Nicht gesagt wird aber dabei, das mehrere Rechtsschutzverfahren, die mit Sicherheit eingereicht werden würden, und ebenso sicher jahrelang dauern werden, mit Einreichung der Klage bei Gericht, den Bau stoppen werden...

Wenn das das Konzept und die Argumente sind, wonach die Transrapid gebaut werden soll?! Dann bin ich persönlich auch dagegen!


----------



## Perfektionist (27 März 2008)

*nachdem ich heute morgen Radio gehört habe ...*

mal den aktuellen Stand lt. Wiki dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transrapid_München



> Nach Planungsunterlagen aus 2004 sollten die Investitionskosten für den Bau der Strecke ursprünglich 1,85 Milliarden Euro betragen. Am 26.03.2008 berichtet die Süddeutsche Zeitung von einem Anstieg der geschätzten Baukosten auf über 3 Milliarden Euro und das das Projekt somit gefährdet sei. Das Herstellerkonsortium will Mitte 2008 ein Angebot mit einem sogenannten Festpreis für den Bau der Strecke vorlegen. Der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen und der verkehrstechnische Nutzen des Projektes sind umstritten.


----------



## IBFS (27 März 2008)

11:11 Uhr:


> SPIEGEL-ONLINE:
> *Transrapid in München wird nicht gebaut*
> Endgültiges Aus für Stoibers Prestigeprojekt: Bundesregierung, bayerische Landesregierung und Industrie haben beschlossen, die Transrapid-Strecke vom Münchner Hauptbahnhof zum Flughafen nicht zu bauen.


 
1 Milliarde pro 10 km -  das ist selbst mir als (heimlichen) TR - Fan  zuviel.

Gruß


----------



## nade (27 März 2008)

Und dann wäre das nur wieder ein neuer Vorabpreis, wärend der Bauphase wär das Teil dann bestimmt locker auf 4 Milliarden im Preis gestiegen..


----------



## dpd80 (27 März 2008)

OK, dann also ab mir den Patenten nach China. :icon_evil: In Deutschland wird das eh nix mehr.

Ich hätte das Teil echt gern in Deutschland gesehen und ich hätte meine Steuern auch viel lieber dafür gezahlt als für so manch andere Quatsch.

Damit gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr viel Hoffnung, das ein anderes Land den Transrapid kaufen möchte, wenn nichtmal wir eine Strecke auf die Beine stellen können (wollen).

MfG, DPD (Transrapid-Fan)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2008)

*1 Milliarde pro 10 km - unfassbar darüber zu diskutieren!*



IBFS schrieb:


> 11:11 Uhr:
> 
> 
> 1 Milliarde pro 10 km - das ist selbst mir als (heimlichen) TR - Fan zuviel.
> ...


Was soll's, der Steuerzahler hat's doch :sb6: !

Hoffentlich bleiben die Spinner ein bisschen auf dem Boden. Für eine Milliarde könnte man eine Menge dauerhafter(?) Arbeitsplätze schaffen. Aber das kümmert ja keinen der Vertreter von Bund und Land. So eine Magnetschwebebahn ist als Prestigeobjekt schon eine feine Sache. Das gleich nebenan Mütter ihre Kinder umbringen und sich danach aus dem Fenster stürzen, weil Zwangsräumung droht, ist ja nicht so schlimm, ist ja ganz normal! Hauptsache fliegende Busse! Den Entscheidungsträgern, die länger als zwei Stunden an solchen Projekten diskutieren, denen würde ich dermaßen die Fresse polieren dass sie nie wieder "A" oder "B" sagen können!

Entschuldigung  , Onkel


----------



## zotos (28 März 2008)

Ich denke man sollte die Diskussion nicht in die Richtung abtriften lassen: Was könnte man mit dem Geld besseres bewirken bzw. wo Geld für noch unsinnigere Projekte verschwendet wird.  
Beide Argumente sind richtig und das bei fast jedem Projekt. 

Das Geld ist sicher ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt und gehört zu diesem Thema da  es eben "auch" um Wirtschaftlichkeit geht. Aber ein Argumentation für und wider ein solches Projekt mit der Misswirtschaft der Regierung im Allgemeinen zu begründen macht wenig Sinn. Dann könnte man auch gleich die Diskussion führen warum die Gelder die verschwendet werden nicht für was sinnvolleres ausgegeben werden und den Transrapid außen vor lassen.

Als ich das erste mal von der Idee des Transrapid als Münchner Flughafenzubringer  gehört habe, dachte ich mir was für ein Sinn sowas auf einer so  kurzen Strecke machen soll. Da kann es doch nur noch um Prestige gehen. Ich dachte bis dahin immer das der Hauptvorteil des Transrapid darin liegen würde das er besonders schnell wäre und eher mit sowas wie dem ICE konkurrieren würde und das nur auf langen Strecken. Den jetzt in einer Ecke antreten zulassen wo er es mit einer Express-S-Bahn oder vergleichbare konkurrieren muss ist doch wohl ein Witz. Ich will nicht wissen was es gekostet hat herauszufinden das es sich für so ein kurze Strecke sicher nicht lohnt einen Transrapid aufzubauen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2008)

Tja, ich wundere mich noch heute, was ein 400 km/h-Zug auf 
dieser kurzen Strecke zu suchen hat.

Und was die Milliarden betrifft: Ich will lieber nicht wissen,
welcher Anteil der Auftragssumme dann von osteuropäschen
Billigfremd/-arbeitern erledigt worden wäre. Von diesem
Anteil hat unsere Volkswirtschaft erstmal nichts.


----------



## dpd80 (28 März 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Tja, ich wundere mich noch heute, was ein 400 km/h-Zug auf
> dieser kurzen Strecke zu suchen hat.
> 
> .....




Das stimmt leider. Inzwischen gibt es zwischen den großen Städten fast überall schon ganz "gute" ICE Anbindungen, da macht ein Transrapid leider auch nicht mehr so viel Sinn. Und in München müssten einfach zu viele Tunnel usw. gebaut werden, darum ist der Preis auch so in die Höhe gegangen, der Preis für den Transrapid selber ändert sich ja nicht großartig.

Schade eigentlich, ich hätte so gern die Strecken Hamburg-München und Berlin-Köln gesehen.


----------



## TommyG (28 März 2008)

Lass uns

doch vorschlagen, den Job von den Chisenen machen zu lassen. Zum einen ist di eStrecken dann für den gleichen Preis 3 mal so lang  und zum anderen kennen die das ja schon. Shanhai City nach Shanhai Airport, 7 min, 431km/h, das war geil.

Was pervers ist, die loben alle die turbogeile 'german- Technologie' und dieckes fettes 'S'(iemens) prangt auch überall drauf...

Schon armselig, das wir unsere Fähigkeiten nach außen veticken, ja schubsen. Gesponsert vom Staat würde das net so viel kosten...

Ich denke man will net, man will net, man will net...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## BUR (29 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Einerseits verschwendet der Staat jährlich Milliarden für irgend einen Sch......, anderer seits ist es unbegreiflich, dass eines der reichsten Länder dieser Erde nicht in der Lage ist, so eine Strecke ohne staatliche Hilfe bauen zu können. Auch wenn diese Stecke nicht besonders sinnvoll ist, bin ich mir sicher, dass anschließend noch weitere Strecken (z. B. Hamburg-Berlin) folgen werden. Wenn wir den TR jetzt nicht bauen, werden es bald andere Länder machen, aber ohne unsere Hilfe und Deutschland guckt mal wieder in die Röhre und das nur, weil hier mal wieder alles kaputt diskutiert wurde. Wenn es immer nach Wirtschaftlichkeit gehen soll, müßten erstmal die ganze Kurzstreckenflüge abgeschafft werden.

BUR


----------



## Crossbones (31 März 2008)

Ich bin in meiner Lehrzeit mal mit dem Transrapid im Emsland gefahren... ein mehr wie beeindurckendes Erlebnis. 
Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man die Technik so lange hat daher dümpeln lassen. Als ich auf der Teststrecke war schrieben wir das Jahr 1997 glaube ich.


----------



## Perfektionist (31 März 2008)

*darauf reizt es mich nun, etwas zu sagen ...*

aber nur zur Aussage - soll keinesfalls persönlich gemeint sein  

nun ja, es waren schon Menschen auf dem Mond, ist, glaube ich, auch schon einige Zeit seither vergangen ...

EDIT: aber ich stelle fest, ich wiederhole mich nur


----------



## zotos (31 März 2008)

Nach dem ich nun etwas über die anderen Länder und Magnetschwebebahnen gelesen habe denke ich auch das es eher die Japaner sind die das ganze Umsetzen. Die beteiligten deutschen Firmen also Transrapid Hersteller und mögliche Betreiber warten einfach darauf das der deutsche Staat sich so ein Prestige Objekt leisten kann. Das ist kein Armutszeugnis für den Staat sondern für die beteiligten Firmen. 
Bei der Magnetschwebebahn aus Japan soll die 290km lange Strecke komplett vom Betreiber finanziert werden und auch erst 2025 zum Einsatz kommen. Quelle:wikipedia

Das der Geldgeber bei einer Kostensteigerung von 1,85Milliarden auf 3,4Milliarden Euro die Not-Bremse zieht, kann ich sehr gut verstehen. 

Ich selbst halte den Transrapid (und auch die anderen Magnetschwebebahn Projekte) ebenso wenig Zeitgemäß wie die Concorde oder einen Nachfolger dieser. Und ohne je damit geflogen zu sein kann ich mir vorstellen das es auch Spaß gemacht hat mit der Concorde zu fliegen. Das reicht aber leider nicht um sich am Markt durchzusetzen.


----------

